# More pics of our week old baby....



## Crabby-Chicken (Mar 12, 2009)

I hope you are not sick of her. My daughter is adamant that her name IS Froggy.... so here she is out in the sun we had today. Thanks for looking!!!! I still have to try and find an elegant show name for her... CCR Pharaoh's ??? I wanted Golden Trinket or Golden Treasure... but was slapped down! HeeHee.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 12, 2009)

She's beautiful


----------



## Mona (Mar 12, 2009)

She is soooo pretty!!


----------



## Jessica_06 (Mar 12, 2009)

I love her,,,

Picking out show names has always been difficult here, some go a month or more without a name Good Luck!


----------



## jleonard (Mar 12, 2009)

She is so cute! What a pretty little head she has. I must say, I like the name Froggy, tehe, it is a cute as she is! Sorry, no help with a show name.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 12, 2009)

She's a beautiful little Golden Pharaoh.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Mar 12, 2009)

She is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 13, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## Tami (Mar 13, 2009)

She is simply a doll......


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh Kim, she is JUST GORGEOUS!!! I absolutely love her. I think you unwrapped the candy that has the *Golden Ticket*, myself!


----------



## Kim (Mar 13, 2009)

WOw, she is VERY pretty!!


----------



## ShashwatAcres (Mar 13, 2009)

oh she is just to cute


----------



## fancyappy (Mar 13, 2009)

beautiful head, color and prance. This filly is a winner. Congrats on such a pretty girl!


----------



## Frankie (Mar 13, 2009)

Very, very nice!!

Love her color!


----------



## Miniequine (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh,, my

I don't know how to spell a whistle noise!












~Sandy


----------



## nootka (Mar 13, 2009)

Pharaoh's Filigree?

"" Finery?

"" Felicia...

She's just enchantingly beautiful, Kim...

Liz


----------



## Connie P (Mar 14, 2009)

She is absolutely stunning Kim! I love her!


----------



## Jill (Mar 14, 2009)

I just love love LOVE her!!!


----------



## BM Miniatures (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow! she is beautiful!!

How about........

CCR Pharaoh's Golden Girl?


----------



## Floridachick (Mar 14, 2009)

What a lil doll!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you everyone! One more to go,,, and if I am lucky two more foals to go. Still not sure!

She is a doll and we are having a heck of a good time with her. Thanks for looking, and your kind comments.


----------



## susanne (Mar 14, 2009)

What a gorgeous babe!

With Pharaoh as her daddy, I think of the King Tut exhibit and the description of when the archeologist looked through the window to see wondrous golden treasures.

CCR Pharaoh's Gold

CCR Pharaoh's Pyramid of the Sun

CCR Pharao's Golden Hieroglyph

CCR Pharao's Elusive Gold

CCR Pharaoh's Golden Splendour


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Mar 15, 2009)

I know you are struggling with finding a name for her, I will, in my generous way, spare you the trouble! Just send her to my place!

She's delightful!


----------



## TripleDstables (Mar 15, 2009)

She's beautiful! Congrats on a gorgeous filly.






You can send her my way anytime.


----------



## countrycharm (Mar 15, 2009)

oh wow



she is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dreaminmini (Mar 15, 2009)

I think Froggy is a cute name! Going along those froggy lines...how about... Kissed By a Prince???... or Royally Kissed?


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Mar 16, 2009)

Dreaminmini I think you are on to something... hmmmm.... !

We had a few people come over yesterday to see her. It was incredibly nasty weather. Valerie from here came and was chewed on and stomped on and made to scratch her behind!!! It was fun and Froggy loved when kids came for her to play with!


----------



## Valerie (Mar 17, 2009)

CCR's Pharoahs Princess.......(because we know frogs can turn into princess' & princes)



.....

Of course you know what I think of her, she has my heart....haha..... I loved getting mauled by her and I cannot wait to see her in the show ring later on.....she is going to be a knockout. I cannot believe she called to me when I left her stall.........oh man, I am soooo going to miss having mini horses...

If you all think this little girl looks good in the pictures you should see her in person, she has the attitude & spunk but that delicate little girly-girl face.......

Oh wait, how about CCR's Pharoah's Tiara? (she will always be a princess to me...haha)...... Hmmm....but knowing Hilary, it needs to be a F name..to go with Falcon aka Froggy name huh?.....hmmm.....gonna have to think on this somemore.

What is Pinky's registered name?....maybe we can work with both names.......

"Valerie from here came and was chewed on and stomped on and made to scratch her behind!!!" Just to clarify, that would be me scratching Froggy's butt not mine.....


----------



## Carolyn R (Mar 18, 2009)

dreaminmini said:


> I think Froggy is a cute name! Going along those froggy lines...how about... Kissed By a Prince???... or Royally Kissed?


I was thinking along those same lines. Pharoah's (Girl,Lady...) Kissed a Prince


----------



## Valerie (Mar 18, 2009)

Ohhhh.......thought of a couple more names....

CCR's Pharaohs Finesse

or

CCR's Pharaohs Fox....or Foxy........ keeping with the F Names...haha.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 18, 2009)

aw

so sweet. my sure miss my sweet minis. i love seeing you all minis


----------



## markadoodle (Mar 18, 2009)

golden warrior?


----------



## dreaminmini (Mar 21, 2009)

Pharoah's Egyptian Kisses ?

Pharoah's Kiss of De Nile ?

This is kind of fun


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Mar 21, 2009)

She still has not come up with one! I kinda liked Pharaoh's Flirtatious Kiss,,, nope!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## PaintNminis (Mar 21, 2009)

I "heart" her she is Very Cute!


----------



## ruffian (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh she's pretty!

How about

Pharaohs Topaz

Or Pharaoh's Golden Topaz

Pharaoh's Cleopatra

Pharaoh's Femi (Arabic for Love)


----------

